# Trunk Door Ajar Switch



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Trunk switch will not go out, which translate to can't lock car without alarm going off. Neighbors are not happy.

Have tried adjusting that thingamadouchie thatlock engages by floorboard from loose to tight fit- with no improvement.

When door is closed and I put all of my weight on rear door the ajar light does go out.

I did recently replace the lock spring when I had the truck lock rebuilt. Found a real close substitute when reinstalling the lock unit.

? what exactly acts as the trunk switch- the 2 gray things that are spring loaded & mounted on the trunk pillars?

Any links appreciated. This is the 1st Nissan BB I have found.

Sherwood


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like the sensor it faulty, the sensor is the same on that triggers the trunk light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

*How to adjust wagon rear door switch?*

Thanks, but next ?
Where am I looking for the sensors?
I can't find the typical door button- am guessing that there part of the hatchback door lock cylinder?
How are they adjusted?


----------

